# Decent 2.0 speakers for desktop



## user28 (May 17, 2015)

My old Mercury speakers served 17 years and now its time to change them. I am looking for 2.0 speakers probably slim profile since space is an issue for me. No extra fancies are required and the usage is mostly general usage with light music and movies. Prefarably from branded like creative, logitech etc but not crap like intex, zebronics etc. Open to online buying. Budget upto Rs.1500/-

Need suggestions please.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 17, 2015)

Logitech Z213 2.1 Speakers -1400.

Link:Logitech Z213 Multimedia Speakers: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories


----------



## user28 (May 18, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION]

Thank you for your suggestion. But i need 2.0 speakers. Not 2.1

- - - Updated - - -

How about logitech z200? Are they good?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 18, 2015)

user28 said:


> @bssunil
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion. But i need 2.0 speakers. Not 2.1
> 
> How about logitech z200? Are they good?



Logitech Z200 are good but out of stock on online everywhere. So buy locally.OK.


----------



## user28 (May 18, 2015)

Anymore suggestions ?


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 19, 2015)

check some from f&d on flipkart.


----------



## user28 (May 20, 2015)

Most of them are laptop speakers and 2.1s. On flipkart for F&D

- - - Updated - - -

Yesterday i saw Zebronics S990 speakers in their website advertising 3 drivers in each satellite. I know zebronics is crap in audio but is it worth checking?
Any creatives? All i saw from creatives is SBS series. 
It seems not much choice in 2.0 speakers in any brand with this budget.

- - - Updated - - -

No replies 

Confused between Creative SBS A60 , F&D V520 and Zebronics S990. All the three seems to be equally competetive. But no idea about performance and features. I have logitech Z200 also in mind but it is not available locally and only my last option since it is beyond my budget.

Need suggestions please.
Have to take a decision by today.

- - - Updated - - -

No replies


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 20, 2015)

creative or f&d should be it. f&d makes good budget speakers, while creative is already a renonwned company. choose from either of them.


----------



## user28 (Jun 18, 2015)

Took the Creative SBS A60 from Amazon. Looks are good and basic features. Delicate power button. Serves the purpose of 2.0 desktop speakers. Though i did not expect any miracles from the pair, they serve the purpose decently. Plain black looks, so no complaint here either. They are slightly compact and not as large as depicted in the pictures. Only drawback is no headphones port.

Thanks a lot for all the valuable suggestions.

Mods may close this thread.


----------

